# Popbuying FII



## super_speler (May 26, 2010)

So I bought a type F II cube from Popbuying, and it came in today.

The box seemed legit. Peering inside, I was disappointed to see that the white plastic had a beige tinge to it, but decided that I'd have to live with it.

I opened it, and thought I had the wrong cube. The blue was purplish, and two of the sides seemed nearly identical - red and orange. I thought I had the wrong cube, but turning it for a while, it seemed to match the numerous descriptions of the cube. I hope.

The color of the core was also different - a disgusting, transparent gray.

Looking at the pictures on speedcubes.net, I was left salivating after the cube, but as far as the beige-ness of the white cube as well as the colors of the stickers, I am left sorely disappointed. I might be spoiled by my white C4U, and the vibrant colors (in comparison) of the stickers, but I'm still skeptical as to how much a cube can deviate from images on the internet.

One more thing - do fake F II's exist?


----------



## Akuma (May 26, 2010)

Why just not order stickers/tiles from cubesmith.com and get it over with instead of *****ing about the colours?


----------



## super_speler (May 26, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Why just not order stickers/tiles from cubesmith.com and get it over with instead of *****ing about the colours?



Because I paid for everything. Packaging, hardware, stickers. When the order comes in, _it comes in._ Not just the box, or just the pieces. Everything, as it is advertised. This isn't a burger - it shouldn't look hideous in comparison to the advertised product.

I'm most likely going to place an order on Cubesmith, which _should_ be completely unnecessary.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 26, 2010)

F-II Stickers are really bad, even my F-II, now almost all the stickers faded partially


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 26, 2010)

super_speler said:


> Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > Why just not order stickers/tiles from cubesmith.com and get it over with instead of *****ing about the colours?
> ...



He's really right. He shouldn't have to buy extra things because of design flaws and other poor parts of the cube.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 26, 2010)

super_speler said:


> So I bought a type F II cube from Popbuying, and it came in today.
> 
> The box seemed legit. Peering inside, I was disappointed to see that the white plastic had a beige tinge to it, but decided that I'd have to live with it.
> 
> ...



Ive actually never used or seen someone else use a white F-II


----------



## gavnasty (May 26, 2010)

Is anything wrong with it besides aesthetics?


----------



## rcbeyer (May 26, 2010)

super_speler said:


> So I bought a type F II cube from Popbuying, and it came in today.
> 
> The box seemed legit. Peering inside, I was disappointed to see that the white plastic had a beige tinge to it, but decided that I'd have to live with it.
> 
> ...



Are you quite sure that you ordered the correct cube?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27102

I ordered an FII from popbuying and was incredibly satisfied in nearly every aspect of it.

My FII is more of an Ivory white than say, a milky white, but I like it. And the core is a dull gray, not transparent in any respect. My blue side was definitely blue and my orange side would be more likely confused for my yellow, but that is because for some reason my orange side has gotten a lot more wear than the other sides and is fading to more of a yellow. . .

my cube looks exactly like the video in the page that i linked, just a gray core rather than blue.

does yours say "Sheng En" on the white center?


----------



## tarpshack (May 26, 2010)

I have a white FII on the way from Popbuying. I'll be paying special attention to it now.

@rcbeyer & @super_speler: Do you guys have pictures for comparison?


----------



## Laura O (May 26, 2010)

super_speler said:


> I opened it, and thought I had the wrong cube. The blue was purplish, and two of the sides seemed nearly identical - red and orange. I thought I had the wrong cube, but turning it for a while, it seemed to match the numerous descriptions of the cube. I hope.
> 
> The color of the core was also different - a disgusting, transparent gray.



That's what my FII looked like and I didn't buy it at Popbuying.

But I think they changed their stickers recently. I bought a new FII for a friend of mine and it has a brighter red.


----------



## super_speler (May 26, 2010)

rcbeyer said:


> super_speler said:
> 
> 
> > So I bought a type F II cube from Popbuying, and it came in today.
> ...



I think ivory would be a better description than beige.

And yes, it does say Sheng En. I'm not careless with these things. And the core wasn't exactly completely transparent - it was only around the tips of the arms where it was a bit translucent.


----------



## super_speler (May 26, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> Is anything wrong with it besides aesthetics?



Well, the turning feels a little weird, as if there were some microscopic grit inside, but I'm not sure if that's normal or not. I'm used to the smoothness of my C4U.


----------



## super_speler (May 26, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> I have a white FII on the way from Popbuying. I'll be paying special attention to it now.
> 
> @rcbeyer & @super_speler: Do you guys have pictures for comparison?



I did take pictures, but I don't really want to upload them, because I can't get the colors on the computer screen to match what they really look like.

I'll say one thing - I won't be doing many solves with it for now, because it's bad enough to screw over my color recognition. I always confuse the red and orange, and I'm not used to indigo stickers.


----------



## tarpshack (May 26, 2010)

super_speler said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > I have a white FII on the way from Popbuying. I'll be paying special attention to it now.
> ...




Interesting. Did the colors in your pictures end up looking like the promo pictures on Popbuying?


----------



## Tyrannous (May 26, 2010)

I have a white F-II from popbuying, to confirm what others have said, mine is milky white too, and all colours are very distinguished, also my core is a bright blue colour


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 26, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the FII cores are all different colors. Between the FII's that I've popped open, I've seen green, blue and grey cores, and my own FII core is a creamy kind of color.


----------



## zachtastic (May 26, 2010)

I bought an FII from C4Y while they were still selling them and it looks exactly like the one you described. Cheap, trash stickers and a gray core. At first the feel of the cube made me think that it sucked too, that I got "robbed", then I dropped my average from 24 to 17 in a few weeks, and quickly changed my opinion of it.


----------



## rcbeyer (May 26, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> I have a white FII on the way from Popbuying. I'll be paying special attention to it now.
> 
> @rcbeyer & @super_speler: Do you guys have pictures for comparison?




This is my F-II, I've had it for a couple months so the stickers are fading, I have cubesmith stickers just i don't have that transfer sticker paper stuff.

Core:







Edge:






Corner:






White:






Yellow:






Red:






Orange:






Green:






Blue:







I hope this helps


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 26, 2010)

super_speler said:


> I'm most likely going to place an order on Cubesmith, which _should_ be completely unnecessary.



If you aren't prepared to do some upkeep on your cubes, that's your issue. I'm sorry, but if you don't like the stickers, you are going to have to get new ones. It's just the way it works.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 26, 2010)

Yeah my FII stickers faded in less than 3 weeks of light use.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 26, 2010)

The new F-II (gray core not blue) should have reasonably good stickers. In my opinion, they were pretty good. The orange and red are easily distinguishable. But the blue-core F-IIs (older one) Has horrible stickers. The green was quite ugly, in my opinion.


----------



## tarpshack (May 27, 2010)

I received my F-II from Popbuying yesterday, and I think I have the same style as super_speler based on his description.

Here's a picture of the "gray/translucent" core:






I also have a picture of the red and orange stickers next to each other for comparison. They really do look a lot more distinguishable in photos. In person the orange seems darker and a lot closer to the red on the F-II. In photos the orange almost looks closer to the yellow sticker (which is barely visible on the top face in my picture).

Here's a picture of the red/orange stickers:


----------



## super_speler (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. The problem wasn't with low-quality stickers, but rather the colors were all whacked. I've already replaced all the stickers (replacing white with black in an attempt to help contrast with the plastic), and it's helped tons.



miniGOINGS said:


> super_speler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm most likely going to place an order on Cubesmith, which _should_ be completely unnecessary.
> ...



I'm not completely neglecting my cubes - I've already replaced the stickers. The problem was receiving the bad stickers (having to replace them immediately) and the ivory-ish white plastic. Without it, I wouldn't have been able to do any serious solves. After all, I'm not used to solving for indigo, rust brown, or two different shades of yellow.

Like zachtastic said, I've already grown used to it, and it's also helped me perform a few algorithms more smoothly than I could with my C4U

Regarding the plastic, I'm just going to pretend my cube was carved illegally from elephant tusks. It helps.


----------



## oval30 (May 28, 2010)

hey, the pictures are not showing up


----------



## Chapuunka (May 28, 2010)

oval30 said:


> hey, the pictures are not showing up



Must be your browser. Shows up fine on Firefox.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 29, 2010)

super_speler said:


> So I bought a type F II cube from Popbuying, and it came in today.
> 
> The box seemed legit. Peering inside,* I was disappointed to see that the white plastic had a beige tinge to it,* but decided that I'd have to live with it.
> 
> ...


1)That would catch my attention too. It reminds me of my Old A I.
2)I HATE THAT! I made a review video complaining about it. But I'm used to it now. even the GHOST HAND has the same problems.
3)Naw, they're all like that. I replaced mine with a C4U core.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 29, 2010)

at the pictures.. that is an F-II, no doubt about it, what kind of F-II sucks?


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 29, 2010)

I think people complain too much in life...


----------



## Lorenzo (Jun 30, 2010)

rcbeyer said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > I have a white FII on the way from Popbuying. I'll be paying special attention to it now.
> ...



These look pretty distinguishable to me and match the colors on my white FII.


----------



## Away (Jun 30, 2010)

Ehh, stickers are supposed to fade, if you're disastisfied with stickers, just get tiled. 

On a side note: I've had my white type F-II(gray core) for 3 months now of heavy usage and the only sticker I've had fade was the yellow side. Insane peelage on the other colors though, except white. The white side seems to be impervious to damage outside of the logo.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2010)

super_speler said:


> Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > Why just not order stickers/tiles from cubesmith.com and get it over with instead of *****ing about the colours?
> ...


The real F2 has either a white ish core, or a blue core, if it's an older one. It sounds like you got ripped off. Someone on you tube ordered an F2 from there, or one of those sites, and got a YJ instead. Order from Cameron or Eric. At least they know what they have is real.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2010)

rcbeyer said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > I have a white FII on the way from Popbuying. I'll be paying special attention to it now.
> ...


Yeah, that sure is an F2. Don't worry.


----------



## randomlugia (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone here have the _black_ F-II? I want to hear some opinions on that.


----------



## Nothing (Jul 2, 2010)

I know everyone would rather the majority of production cost be used on the actual cube itself but if the GH2 can be a good cube, have great stickers/tiles (IMHO) and still cost less than $5 then I find it understandable that some people are unhappy at the FII’s fading and poor color difference.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a black FII and it behaved pretty similar to somebody's FII I was playing with at Battle of Lexington. I also used a white GH2 which is a great cube, very similar feel to my FII (which it is said that GH cubes are F type cubes), I like the washboard design of them. I also played with a black GH and it wasn't quite as good as my FII, but had I had a GH before my FII I would have been okay with that and not ordered the FII


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 2, 2010)

When playing with Feryll's and his friend's white F-IIs, they were perfectly fine. The plastic was white as snow.


----------

